# Souffle Glace Problems



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

We're doing a little tinkering for our summer desserts. One of the ideas we came up with is doing an orange souffle glace. We're thinking of serving it in orange hulls, and maybe adding some vanilla for a creamsicle taste.

Anyway, the problem is that it's really hard when we take it out of the freezer. So hard it's hard to eat with a spoon. I've not had much experience with still frozen desserts, so I'm at a loss as to fixing it.

We're folding the meringue and whipped cream into the base. I'm not 100% sure how the base got made. I believe it was the egg yolks, OJ or OJ concentrate, and some sugar cooked like a curd or a sabayon.

Should we add some grand marnier, trip sec, or cointreau?

Take it out of the freezer earlier prior to service?

Change the ingredients somehow?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

The base should be based on pate de bombe, right?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Tin,

How are you making out with this.

Base: if you use juice, you should really reduce it down.or compound, Alcohol goes in here.

Meringue: perferred method is to bring a syrup to soft ball and add it to whipped egg whites.

Cream: has to be 35+fat

Sugar and alcohol prevent the mixture from getting hard as a rock. I prefer the classical presentation in ramakin with a collar.

I'm pretty sure you know all this but I thought it may jar something loose/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Tin,

I was just thinking. Would you be able to cut down the hulls and put a collar. It might be a neat look. Like the souffle baked up out of the orange.

Also the traditional ones, the top is exposed to air which probably expedites the softening. make any sense?

Jeff


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

We only did the one test batch so far.

We spec manufacturing cream, so I don't think that is the problem. I will see about using the boiled meringue. not 100%, but I think we used a french meringue.

I agree with you about the OJ issue. Probably going to use some mix of OJ concentrate and zest, since we already stock those. There was also a suggestion to include some grapefruit and lime notes to get a sort of sour orange flavor going. Dreidoppel still the go to name for flavor compounds?

Any idea what to do with the orange guts? Maybe make a sauce with it or something? I love dishes that obey the law of conservation of ingredients.

You've got the idea on presentation. Sure is easier collaring ramekins. They'd look something like these



I'm hoping this works out, because I was thinking that a marsala or other fortified wine flavored glace would kick butt for the fall and winter.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I just put a frozen parfait on my dessert menu and had to try a few different iterations to get the texture right.  I had the same issue initially - I wanted to serve it right from our freezer, but it was a little too firm.  I replaced the pate a bombe with an Italian meringue and reduced the liquid in my flavoring (rhubarb puree), now I have to make it the day before I cut it or it is too soft to get a clean edge, but the mouthfeel is perfect.  I don't remember the ratio off the top of my head, but if you are still looking, let me know and I will send it to you.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Haven't forgotten about this, just had to shelve it due to circumstances.

Made a spin off of it Wednesday. Called it a 'creamsicle' dessert. Needs a better name.

Basically a charlotte russ. Made a rich orangey stirred custard with vanilla bean and some corn starch as curdling insurance. Let it cool, till the agar started to get working, folded in some swiss meringue. Poured it into a bowl lined with pinwheels of cake and marmalade. After it set and unmolded, it got glazed with some melted and slightly thinned marmalade.

It was a little tiny bit firmer then it should be. Gotta adjust agar a little next time.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

One of my favorite frozen dessert recipes is from Georges Perrier Le Bec-Fin Recipes. Super easy, and freezes really well with a good texture right from the freezer. I've always used papered ramekins to give it a risen, baked souffle look, but it would work in the peel, too. Standard bombe method for prep, and you can use any liqueur:

8 egg yolks, warmed and whipped to triple volume

1 c. sugar + 1/2 c. water boiled to 250 degrees, drizzle into eggs

3 c. heavy cream, soft peaks, folded into above

3 tbsp. Grand Marnier (recipe calls for 5 tbsp, but I thought it tasted too boozy) - add to egg mixture and adjust to taste

Freeze 4-6 hours and dust the top with cocoa powder before removing the paper. Reminds me of creamsicles. But better.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Volupsydney

 I know that you have explained that your writting is bad.  A lot of people here are guilty of the same  thing. It's not a problem for most.

I personally have a problem with someone who visits here and has classified themselves as a culinary student and telling someone

they have to much to learn. The OP has the qualifications of a professional.

This is just me, but if you're offering professional recipes, method and proceedures please go to your profile and change

your classification and maybe put in some bio.

Panini


----------

